# Need part ID



## crsd70 (Sep 4, 2013)

I need help identifying this part it seems to be shot but I can not find it on the diagram. This is for a Simplicity tractor model 1691362.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Where is this piece from? You need to give us a lot more information than that. Could be a seat latch or an electrical part. Looks like it might be plastic.


----------



## crsd70 (Sep 4, 2013)

it is an electrical piece that hooks into the wiring harness sort of like a fuse. When it is out and I take a jumper wire the tractor will start when it is in it wont.


----------



## Papasmirf (Oct 3, 2013)

Could easily be a digital start relay.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

It should be mounted to the side of the blower housing?


----------



## crsd70 (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for the help. I found a simplicity dealer and they were able to identify the part and order it for me. It does work with the ignition, I think like a neutral safety switch or something like it and is under the seat.


----------

